# The lovely Xena



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Xena weight in at a gigantic 31lbs at the vet today!!!! Lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aw so purdy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just LOVE her face, she is sooo gorgeous, her crop looks nice, omg she is getting so tall


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow she is growing up GREAT!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

She looks larger than 31# - Lily already weighs 32 per her last visit & grown since then.

Beautiful girl - how old is she now?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She turns 9 months on the 12th of Jan.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

So pretty & LEGGY!!!!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Woohoo! So sexy  I love how her brindling goes into stripes down her legs. Omg I <3 her!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I swear this dog's head is so well put together...you sure this dog wasn't sculpted? lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

9 months and 31 lbs. oooooooooo. I hope Beia is that tiny.
She would still be within the apt. weight limit. lol~ Beia has long legs too!
Love Xena such a cutie!
ps: in the last pic it looks like her tails been docked LOL. I had to double check XD


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol I had to look, it does look docked. I have seen that before too where I had to look at other pics because they seemed to have no tail, due to happy wags!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

awww<3 My Spazz was 28lbs at 8 months. I love tiny bulldogs =3
She looks like Siren btw, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She's so purdy! And tall!! Looks just like siren! Loves her


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW I told you not to give her steroids! lol Her shoulders look amazing! Siren definitely out produced herself these puppies are turning out awesome! She looks like siren but has better bone, better head, and will have a nice chest. She will do good for you at ADBA shows and if you ever see a show where Cesar David is the judge make sure you go. He gave Siren BOO but he loves black brindle dogs and maybe Xena will get BOS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am super happy with how she is coming along! She is going to do fabulous in the show ring, as well as WP and wherever else I take her. She is defiantly a dog built for everything, but at the end of the day she is a perfect family animal which means the most to me


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Purdy- can I have her?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ummmmm 21 hours there and 18 hours back I don't think so! I drove my butt off to get this girl lmao.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO! I'm lovin that little "Presa" pup you got there Holly! LOL! 

Xena is absolutely beautiful! Great job Lisa, and Holly, great job raising her so far!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know isn't she the cutest "Presa" ever! LMAO


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> I know isn't she the cutest "Presa" ever! LMAO


:rofl: LMAO, yes she is!!

I'm still :roll: off that one lol.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

What a nice looking young lady! :clap:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

she is stunning Holly, i LOVE this girl! you can just see it can't you how you can do ANYTHING with her WP agility anything. man i just love her <3


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aireal said:


> she is stunning Holly, i LOVE this girl! you can just see it can't you how you can do ANYTHING with her WP agility anything. man i just love her <3


Very much so. I knew this girl would open up a whole world of sports that she could excel in. I am idling by, training and waiting for her to grow lmao.


----------

